# Kaufberatung: Grafikkarte - Welche ist die bessere??



## xxueller (21. August 2013)

Hey Leute,
habe mir ein neues Gaming-System zusammengestellt, bin jedoch noch unschlüssig, was die Grafikkarte angeht.
Im Preisrahmen sollte sie bei ~240€ liegen.

Hatte zunächst über eine gtx770 nachgedacht, habe diese Idee dann allerdings wieder verworfen, da ich dann doch kein solcher "Hardcore-Gamer" bin, der eine solche Power-Karte benötigt. Weiterhin liegt sie über meinem Budget.
Besonders ins Auge gefasst habe ich von Nvidia eine gtx670 oder eine gtx760, bin mir jedoch nicht sicher, welche die bessere ist.
Die Karte sollte akustisch angenehm sein, muss allerdings nicht total unhörbar sein.

Hier wären einige, über welche ich während meiner Recherche gestolpert bin:
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N760OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 760 WindForce 3X OC Rev. 2.0, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N760OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
MSI N670 PE 2GD5/OC Power Edition OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V284-020R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Welche dieser 3 ist denn die beste?
Wäre auch für weitere (bessere) Alternativen offen 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2013)

Die Kühlung der Gigabyte ist gut, dieser Kühler ist schon bei anderen Karten (auch bei AMD) zum Einsatz gekommen und immer einer der leiseren. Ob nun Rev 1 oder 2 ist an sich egal, aber ich würd Rev2 nehmen, da die da offenbar irgendein kleineres Problem der ersten Auflage gelöst haben.

Die MSI wäre auch leise, aber die gibt es derzeit ja laut Preisvergleich nur in teureren Shops. 


Bei AMD wäre eine AMD 7950 vergleichbar gut und kostet ähnlich viel, aber es sind (bei kauf in bestimmten Shops) 3 Spiele dabei NEVER SETTLE FOREVER  , falls das eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## xxueller (22. August 2013)

Wäre auch interessant. 
Aber welche der 3 Karten ist denn nun leistungstechnisch gesehen die beste?


----------



## xxueller (22. August 2013)

Wobei die AMD doch etwas hinterherzuhinken scheint. 
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 (Seite 13) - ComputerBase


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2013)

Und hier wiederum lieg die 7950 boost (welches die aktuelle 7950 ist) vorne NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 im Test - Performance-Index (Seite 42) - HT4U.net 

Es ist von Spiel zu Spiel halt anders - im SCHNITT zeigt die Erfahrung, dass die 7950 so stark wie die GTX 760 ist, und die 7950 bzw. alle AMD-Karten hat vor allem Anfang des Jahres mit nem Treiberupdate nen Schub in einigen Games bekommen, daher kommt sie inzwischen auch in Bereiche der GTX 670. Ich hatte aber übersehen, dass die eine Karte von MSI oben ja eine GTX 670 ist... meine Aussagen galten speziell zur GTX 760 vs AMD 7950

Wegen der drei Katen: die beiden Gigabyte GTX 760 sind natürlich genau gleich, da sie den gleichen Takt haben, und der Takt ist das einzige, was die GTX 760-Modelle (und auch andere Grafikkarten-Modelle) rein leistungsmäßig unterscheidet. Die GTX 670 ist halt am Ende immer noch etwas besser als die GTX 760 und AMD 7950, die wiederum beide ca gleichstark sind. Die MSI GTX 670 gibt es inzwischen wieder bei hardwareversand.de , und wenn das mit den Spielen egal ist, wäre die eine sehr gute Wahl. 

Schau mal hier: Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 - Top-Grafikkarte für 250 Euro? da wurden zahlreiche andere Tests zusammengefasst zu einem Durchschnittsergebnis inkl. Vergleich zu einer 7950 und GTX 670 - beachte aber, dass die Preise ggf. nicht mehr aktuell sind (Artikel von Anfang Juli)


----------



## xxueller (22. August 2013)

Habe gerade gelesen, dass AMD & NVIDIA Anfang nächsten Jahres neue Modelle bringen sollen. 
Wäre es sinnvoll bis zum Erscheinen dieser zu warten? Vielleicht ist hier ja ein Preis/Leistungs-Hammer in der Sektion um die 250€ dabei, oder momentane High end Karten wie die gtx770 oder die hd7970 fallen stark im Preis auf ca 260€?
Und sich evtl zunächst mit einer günstigeren Grafikkarte (~50€?) oder mit Intel hd graphics hd 4600 aus dem i5-4570 boxed zu begnügen?
heise online - Nvidia: Keine neuen GeForce-GTX-Grafikkarten bis zum Herbst


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2013)

Wenn Du das so siehst, kannst Du immer abwarten   bestimmt werden die Karten Anfang 2014 billiger sein als jetzt, und eine Karte, die dann rauskommt und 250€ kostet, wird natürlich besser sein als eine Karte, die heute 250€. Aber deswegen warten? Das musst Du selber wissen. Dann spielst Du BIS dann halt deutlich langsamer, AB dann wiederum fürs gleiche Geld schneller als wenn du jetzt aufrüstest.

Aller Erfahrung nach wird aber nicht plötzlich für 250€ ne Karte rauskommen, die dann gleich doppelt so stark wie eine aktuelle für 250€ ist. Auch die Preise passen sich meist der Leistung an, die man bis zu dem Zeitpunkt noch fürs Geld bekommt - zB die AMD 7950 kostete über Monate hinweg 260-280€, weil sie für den preis immer noch unschlagbar war. Dann kam die GTX 760 raus und wurde für 220-230€ angeboten, und was passiert? Plötzlich kostet auch die AMD nur 230-240€, d.h. (natürlich) hat man den Preis vorher teurer belassen, weil es keine Konkurrenz gab, obwohl man sie auch schon vorher sicher für 230€ hätte anbieten können.


----------



## xxueller (23. August 2013)

Hm das mit dem warten ist dann wohl doch nichts. 
Wenn die 670 leistungstechnisch die beste ist, werde ich wohl diese dann anschaffen. Aber welche ist denn jetzt die beste 670? Die meisten oc haben alle dieselbe Taktung… ist es dann quasi egal?
Ich möchte eine Karte die möglichst viel Leistung bringt, allerdings auch keinen Orkan in meinem Rechner toben lässt, komplett unhörbar muss sie allerdings nicht sein.


----------



## pete99 (24. August 2013)

Ich würd auch die 670  nehmen. mit eins zwei zehnern mehr bekommste aber bestimmt schon was besseres!


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2013)

xxueller schrieb:


> Hm das mit dem warten ist dann wohl doch nichts.
> Wenn die 670 leistungstechnisch die beste ist, werde ich wohl diese dann anschaffen. Aber welche ist denn jetzt die beste 670? Die meisten oc haben alle dieselbe Taktung… ist es dann quasi egal?
> Ich möchte eine Karte die möglichst viel Leistung bringt, allerdings auch keinen Orkan in meinem Rechner toben lässt, komplett unhörbar muss sie allerdings nicht sein.



Bei gleichem Takt sind die GTX 670 alle gleichschnell, und selbst wenn die eine jetzt 50MHz mehr hat, merkst Du das eh nicht. Eine Karte mit 2-3 Lüftern ist leiser als welche mit nur einem. Die MSI zB ist leise, die Asus mit dem DirectCU II-Kühler auch, ebenso die Gigabyte, oder die Palit Jetstream, Zotac Amp...  aber alles eben ne Frage der Verfügbarkeit und des Preises, denn wenn da, wo du kaufen willst, zB ne Asus GTX 670 jetzt 270€ kosten würde, wäre wiederum eine GTX 760 für 230€ die bessere Wahl, die ja zu dem Preis auch schon mit Übertaktung zu haben sind. Und auch da sind an sich die gleichen Hersteller "leise", weil die vom Prinzip her die jeweils gleichen Kühler nutzen wie bei den GTX 600er- oder auch den AMD 7000er-Karten


----------



## xxueller (24. August 2013)

Habe gelesen die Zotac 670 Amp! Sei extrem unangenehm laut. 
Kommt es denn, wenn es um Leistung geht immer nur auf den Takt an? Denn dann sind einige 760 oc besser als 670 oc.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2013)

xxueller schrieb:


> Habe gelesen die Zotac 670 Amp! Sei extrem unangenehm laut.
> Kommt es denn, wenn es um Leistung geht immer nur auf den Takt an? Denn dann sind einige 760 oc besser als 670 oc.


 
Wie gesagt:* bei der gleichen Grafikkarten-Serie* ist ein höherer Takt besser!!! Also nur innerhalb der GTX 670 kannst Du den Takt als Maßstab nehmen, oder nur innerhalb der GTX 760, nur innerhalb von AMD 7950ern usw. usw. Wie bei Autos: da kannst Du ja auch nicht NUR an den PS sagen, welches Auto schneller ist, außer es ist die gleiche Serie, also zB ein aktueller Golf 5-Türer. Die GTX 760 ist bei Standardtakt halt ein paar Prozent langsamer als die GTX 670. Und die Übertakteten Versionen sind logischerweise dann auch gleich weit auseinander: wenn eine GTX 670 wegen Übertaktung zB 15% schneller wird und eine GTX 760 auch um 15% schneller wird, dann bleibt der Abstand zwischen ner 670 und 760 trotzdem weiterhin gleich.

Weil die GTX 670 aber eben nur ein BISSCHEN besser ist, macht es keinen Sinn, direkt zB 50€ mehr auszugeben. Daher eben: FALLS du eine GTX 670 erst ab 260-270€ findest, würde ich das sein lassen und lieber eine GTX 760 für ca 230€ nehmen, weil sich der Aufpreis von mehr als 30€ für eine GTX 670 eben nicht lohnen würde.


----------



## xxueller (25. August 2013)

Ich werde es vermutlich über das Internet bestellen, hier nehmen sich die Preise wenig.
Welche 670 bzw 760 sind jeweils die besten?


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2013)

Ich doch schon alle möglichen Karten, die auch nicht sooo teuer sind, aufgeschrieben, was willst Du denn noch wissen....? ^^


----------

